
Thank god for the atom bomb [pdf] - SocksCanClose
https://www.uio.no/studier/emner/hf/iakh/HIS1300MET/v12/undervisningsmateriale/Fussel%20-%20thank%20god%20for%20the%20atom%20bomb.pdf
======
SocksCanClose
" “What did you do in the Great War, Daddy?” The recruiting poster deserves
ridicule and contempt, of course, but here its question is embarrassingly
relevant, and the problem is one that touches on the dirty little secret of
social class in America. Arthur T. Hadley said recently that those for whom
the use of the A-bomb was “wrong” seem to be implying “that it would have been
better to allow thousands on thousands of American and Japanese infantrymen to
die in honest hand-to-hand combat on the beaches than to drop those two
bombs.” People holding such views, he notes, “do not come from the ranks of
society that produce infantrymen or pilots.” And there’s an eloquence problem:
most of those with rsthand experience of the war at its worst were not
elaborately educated people. "

